# New Online Route Planner from Tesla



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Just found this, thought it was pretty cool. I've attempted to use some of the other online planners but found them way to complicated for my needs. Plus I've not found one so far that list the Model 3. Here is one from Tesla, with the Model 3. Now you can plan your trip at home!

https://www.tesla.com/trip

Edit: After looking at a couple of trips it seems to plan for more supercharger stops than needed, but it's much better than others that plan for every supercharger stop.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Mike Land said:


> Just found this, thought it was pretty cool. I've attempted to use some of the other online planners but found them way to complicated for my needs. Plus I've not found one so far that list the Model 3. Here is one from Tesla, with the Model 3. Now you can plan your trip at home!
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/trip
> 
> Edit: After looking at a couple of trips it seems to plan for more supercharger stops than needed, but it's much better than others that plan for every supercharger stop.


I just wing it!

Add 100 miles for what's needed in case the biggest ball of yarn is 50 miles off the path I can go and come back!


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

AEDennis said:


> I just wing it!
> 
> Add 100 miles for what's needed in case the biggest ball of yarn is 50 miles off the path I can go and come back!


As an aviator I'd love to be able to "wing it".......unfortunately that requires one item I currently don't have......THE CAR!

For now I'll have to use this online planner and dream of the day I can just get in the car and go. When that day comes I'll see you at that big ball of string on road!


----------

